# My two new Halfmoon Males-Clark and Sam



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Just got these guys the other day and I love them! Clark was listed as a "Super Man Metallic" and Sam... well he's Red White and Blue.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Clark's Zoo Med Betta house.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

and Sam's


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

They are too gorgeous, especially Clark! Loving the play on names. Clark for the superman betta and Sam for the all american boy LOL.  They are stunning congrats!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Where'd you get them?


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

xShainax said:


> Where'd you get them?


That's a secret...but I "bid" on them and won them. ;-)


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

They are stunning boys


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*Ish jelly* :lol:


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

another Clark


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

and here's another Sam


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

and here they are in my bedroom on top of my tv. :mrgreen:


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Bettaluvr, where did you get your tank? I have been looking for one like that and not having great luck?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

They're GORGEOUS!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Calypso77 said:


> Bettaluvr, where did you get your tank? I have been looking for one like that and not having great luck?


I got these two from http://lllreptile.com/ which at $20 each is the cheapest place i could find that has them. They are zoo meds "rectangular" style 2 gallon betta house, I also have a few of the "t.v. stlye and hexagon and really like those also but these rectangular ones are really nice and "seem" the biggest.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

bettaluvr said:


> I got these two from http://lllreptile.com/ which at $20 each is the cheapest place i could find that has them. They are zoo meds "rectangular" style 2 gallon betta house, I also have a few of the "t.v. stlye and hexagon and really like those also but these rectangular ones are really nice and "seem" the biggest.


Thanks Hun. Thats not a bad price at all. They are adorable you Betta's


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> They're GORGEOUS!


Thank you..I think so too. :-D


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Calypso77 said:


> Thanks Hun. Thats not a bad price at all. They are adorable you Betta's


I really like zoo meds Betta products..all 8 of my single male Betta tanks are zoo meds with their gravel plants and logs.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ya they are really nice, was shipping a good deal? Some can be outrageous with that.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Shipping was $10 for both tanks and some gravel.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh nice great deal. Thanks


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Both boys seem to like their new homes and are building bubble nests.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Very cute. 

Gonna check a pet store near me Friday for this tank. I know they have one on display with a Betta in it so you would think they sell them.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

How is it cleaning that tank? And is the opening big enough to cup the Betta out for cleaning? I don't net mine out. And do you heat that tank at all or is it small enough to stay at right temp for you?


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

You can cup them out..I empty the tank out in a bucket when I do full water changes and the temp stays 75-80 during the spring and summer here in Florida. I use zoo meds betta therm heater during the winter.


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome thanks so much Hun.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Sam's a feisty boy..he flares at his pellets before he eats them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh my guy flares and goes crazy when you walk by him thinking your going to feed him every time. They are so funny to watch.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

...


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

so pretty I love Clark. he is like Pisces! but WAY bigger lol.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Very pretty.. Does the orange one have fin rot?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg..I saw this picture..and I see my baby "Sammy" who looks almost-very similar to him..look at this..your Sam~and My Sammy;-) (he was a tail biter..but now I have an idea of how his tail might of looked like..


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Very pretty.. Does the orange one have fin rot?


No fin rot and he's actually red I guess the flash on my camera made him look a little orange.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

lelei said:


> Omg..I saw this picture..and I see my baby "Sammy" who looks almost-very similar to him..look at this..your Sam~and My Sammy;-) (he was a tail biter..but now I have an idea of how his tail might of looked like..


Brothers from another mother.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Sam's personality..he's very outgoing and lets me "pet" him with my finger and like I said he's very feisty...here he is flaring at his breakfast. :mrgreen:


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow! These are absolutely stunning fish!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Both guys have huge bubble nests going especially Sam..I put one of my females in his tank for a minute so he wouldn't feel like he's doing all that building for nothing and boy did he go crazy...I might breed him in the next couple months.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Another Clark..he has such nice fins.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my gosh! They are stunning! You lucky-ducky! >.<


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

pinkcupid765 said:


> Oh my gosh! They are stunning! You lucky-ducky! >.<


Thanks..I've noticed Clark is now becoming more social and is letting me pet him also although he's not as "feisty" as Sam.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

So I've noticed both boys are having some fin loss mostly on their caudal fins. I change 100% of their water every Friday with 1 week old water, there is no uneaten food and I have a piece of Indian almond leaf in their tanks and water looks extra clean, are they biting their fins? Some of my males are having the same frayed fin issues some aren't all conditions are the same however.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Odd, for both of them to be having the same problem, at the same time, if they are tail biting, the fins will grow back, with the IAL and clean water, unless it's from the filter, if that is too strong, are they sharing a tank?


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

no filter and they are in separate 2 gallon tanks, Sams was the worst but it's getting better.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's another one of my boys Picasso a little after I got him and Picasso now..he also has frayed fins.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Can they see each other, idk, something may have had them on edge, if there is a dog nearby..a friend of mine just recently noticed her fishy is tail biting cus of their dog always coming to look at the tank and bark..so she moved it from the spot that the dog could see..now he's fine..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

So that is 3 fish that are experiencing the same problem..


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 7 males in separate 2 gallon tanks, only 1 doesn't show any fraying. I have a young veiltail in a 1 gallon he looks fine also. All of them seem healthy, eat like horses and have bubble nests.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Nothing is exciting them and the only time they see each other is once a week when I change their water...I give them about 2 minutes of exercise.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sorry is I missed it but do they have a cave or plants in their tanks something to rest and sleep on and something to hide in when they need to feel secure ? How often are you changing there water ? Some stress coat might help.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, that seems odd, Idk..wish I could advise more, but with clean, water hopefully they will be fine, and no need for salt treatment, if there is no improvement, I would opt for AQ salt..did this happen to all of them around the same time?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Also do their tanks have lights, are they kept off at night?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I have a feeling your tanks have traces of ammonia in them. Changing the water once a week isn't enough at this point, I think you need to fit another water change halfway through the week. 



I hope you purchased a API style master water test kit, because if you haven't your bettas rotten fins are going to continue to get worse every week.

Also I saw those ZMed betta condos you're using in the petstore for about $8, but I didn't bother buying one because I couldn't see how you would change the water without spilling water all over the place. 

Yes, they're stylish and your initial photos with your male bettas are just gorgeous. Your photos alone made me consider buying that style tank, but after getting a chance to view those betta condos in the store, there was just too many negatives. 

Well designed & visually appealing, but made out of cheap materials and because of it, they scratch too easily. No lid and no pour spout. After every water change you would have to wipe the outside down VERY carefully with some sort of acrylic safe pad & a lint free microfiber cloth to avoid scratching the outside. Also you would have to clean the inside of the tank probably once a month of algae/slime buildup so you can actually see the fish. 

At least with the 2.5G mini glass tanks I have that double as QT & hospital tanks, there's a built in pour spout from the one corner that makes water removal much easier. 



I would highly recommend doing water tests specifically on the ammonia 2x a week to make sure you water is SAFE.
Take a picture of your bettas every week to see if things are getting better or worse.

Good luck


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I do the changes in my bathroom sink..I place them in a holding container. I clean the tanks thoroughly every week with a sponge and hot water. The water looks very clean but I do have a test kit for ammonia and can test one of the tanks.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

No lights..I had some zomeds LED light on of them but those lights are the biggest pieces of crap as 3 of them blew in the span of 3 weeks.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I really like these tanks...the only problem I have with them is there is no lid and I want to make something for them with some kind of mesh and a frame for precaution.


----------



## binx123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Soooo jealous! You're making me want to go out and get another one...hmmm


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Ammonia is colorless, so no matter how clean a tank looks ammonia is still slowly killing the fish.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

ive seen those tanks online. Wasn't sure how they would look, but yours look lovely, and the fish are terrific!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm treating them with 2 teaspoons of aquarium salt, 100% water changes every 3 days and a piece of indian almond leaf. I'll drop the salt after 10 days. These are 2 gallon unfiltered tanks I thought doing 100% water changes once a week was good..should I be doing a 50% in the middle?


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

bettaluvr said:


> I'm treating them with 2 teaspoons of aquarium salt, 100% water changes every 3 days and a piece of indian almond leaf. I'll drop the salt after 10 days. These are 2 gallon unfiltered tanks I thought doing 100% water changes once a week was good..should I be doing a 50% in the middle?


Always! Anything under 5 gallons that's not cycled I usually reccomend 2 weekly changes- 1 50% and 1 100%


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Always! Anything under 5 gallons that's not cycled I usually reccomend 2 weekly changes- 1 50% and 1 100%


I do that so +1


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I still think you have traces of something in either your gravel or water. It could also be minerals/chemicals in your hot water you're not getting out when you're rinsing the tank. 

Like I said with the 1G betta condos & 2G betta houses. They're too light to be sprayed with a detachable showerhead. Basically you have to hold onto it while you're cleaning it. 

I tip my 2.5G glass tank on it's side and spray it down if it's really nasty. It's just heavy enough so I don't have to worry about it moving around. 

You don't have that option with your ZM acrylic tank because it will tumble around your tub if you don't physically hold onto it with 1 hand. 

Either it's......


Ammonia from not enough water changes.
Residue from the hot water/chlorine that's not neutralized.
Something in the gravel
It could also be the amount of salt you're using to treat them.
One or several of those are causing your betta's fins to decay like that. 

Either way, you need do some ammonia tests on your ZM houses to see what the levels are. 



BTW, what kind of sponge are you using to clean it with?

Good luck.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm going to start doing 50% water changes with a gravel vac on Wednesdays and 100% on Saturdays..hopefully that will solve the fin issues.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

MSG said:


> I still think you have traces of something in either your gravel or water. It could also be minerals/chemicals in your hot water you're not getting out when you're rinsing the tank.
> 
> Like I said with the 1G betta condos & 2G betta houses. They're too light to be sprayed with a detachable showerhead. Basically you have to hold onto it while you're cleaning it.
> 
> ...


I thoroughly clean the tanks, gravel, plastic plants and ornaments with hot water, then rinsed with cold. I have the same routine for all my guys and I don't know why but I have a young Veiltail I bought as a baby from petco a few months ago and he's in only a 1 gallon and he's perfectly healthy with a 1x a week 100% water change. I'll start giving him 2x a week. Another halfmoon of mine has had zero issues but those 2 are the only ones, my other 5 guys have had some and I thought it might have been tail biting or blown fins.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Im also using aqueon water conditioner
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/tap-water-conditioner74704
I got several bottles for free..I put about 5 drops in a 1 gallon water jug then fill it with tap. It sits about a week until their next change. I have a 4 gallon bottle I fill up also.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Very beautiful additions! Congrats! The tanks are also very stylish!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

You have to do the ammonia test on your tanks first. I haven't changed my water in my filtered tanks for WEEKS now but that's only because my ammonia is still zero for everything. I'll be doing a series of tests later today when I get home.

I think you have ammonia in your tank because it's such a pain to change the water for those ZM tanks. I would resort to once a week change as well if I had them.


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

your secret is safe with me. glad one of us got them Congrads Theya re beautiful boys!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Update with my boy Clark...he's healing nicely and doing much better and back to building his bubble nest again! I'm giving him 100% water changes every 3 days with 2 teaspoons of salt, a few drops of stress coat and an indian almond leaf. I'll dicontinue the salt and stress coat this week...and all my guys are looking better with the 50% water change with a gravel vac on Wednesdays added to the 100% thorough cleaning I give them on saturdays.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

bettaluvr said:


> and here they are in my bedroom on top of my tv. :mrgreen:


are they still on top of your TV? that could be what's stressing them. the heat from the electronics (especially from the cable box between them) could be raising their water temperature, and the noise from the speakers, especially so close where it can actively vibrate the water, can put a lot of stress on a little fish.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah they're still on top but there's no heat where their tanks are and they can't see the light from the screen...the speakers are on the bottom also so there's no movement in the water. I also probably just watch about an hour of tv at night so I doubt thats any problem.They even sleep on their leaf hammocks with the lights off and the tv on. I guess a 100% water change in a 2 gallon isn't enough and that was it.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

He was almost completely healed..then yesterday I noticed his caudal fin was split and torn...I've been giving him 2x a week 100% water changes and his water is extra clean. I wonder if he's tearing them on the plastic plant I have in there? I have the same plant with another one of my boys and he's perfectly fine though. Clark Seems very feisty lately since the extra water change and otherwise perfectly healthy.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Those tears do indicate shredding, as opposed to biting. If you are keeping the water extra clean, he'll be fine and heal right up in no time.  I do reccomend removing the plant though. Feisty fish aren't very cautious lol.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness! They are gorgeous!! Good luck with them!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I took his plant out...see how he does.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Update on Clark..I've been giving him 100% water changes every 3 days, he has a piece of Indian Almond leaf in his tank and a few drops of added stress coat..he's very feisty, loves to eat, has a nice size bubble nest going yet his caudal fin seems to have gotten worse and not better..so I just don't know. It's only his caudal fin the rest of his fins are perfectly normal. He had such beautiful fins when I got him I wish he was back to his full glory. :-(
What else can I do for my guy?


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> They are too gorgeous, especially Clark! Loving the play on names. Clark for the superman betta and Sam for the all american boy LOL.  They are stunning congrats!


 when i named my fish i forgot how much i love Clark and Lex from smallville.. now i need two more fish to give them those names...


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

bettaluvr said:


> Update on Clark..I've been giving him 100% water changes every 3 days, he has a piece of Indian Almond leaf in his tank and a few drops of added stress coat..he's very feisty, loves to eat, has a nice size bubble nest going yet his caudal fin seems to have gotten worse and not better..so I just don't know. It's only his caudal fin the rest of his fins are perfectly normal. He had such beautiful fins when I got him I wish he was back to his full glory. :-(
> What else can I do for my guy?


Some fish never get there fins back i think..my crownail never did..cause he keeps biting them..just clean water so that he dont get infected.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know how much cleaner his water can get..I don't over feed him, there is never any left over food, and he's getting 2 100% water changes a week.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wowsers! they are so freaking amazing omg! love their little tanks too!


----------

